# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Κεραία Grid για Link 3,5km

## kxrist

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω μια equinox με feeder από το wirelesslan http://www.wirelesslan.gr/index.php?cPath=21_64_81

καθώς δεν βρίσκω διαθέσιμη από το aerial.net. Τις έχει δουλέψει κανείς ? 25 ή 29 dbi  ::

----------


## papashark

29 και αγόρασε την από Αθήνα, ίδιες τιμές είναι πάνω κάτω

----------


## dti

> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω μια equinox με feeder από το wirelesslan http://www.wirelesslan.gr/index.php?cPath=21_64_81
> 
> καθώς δεν βρίσκω διαθέσιμη από το aerial.net. Τις έχει δουλέψει κανείς ? 25 ή 29 dbi


Έχω 2 25άρες. Έχουν απαράδεκτη ποιότητα βαφής και ακατάλληλη βάση. 
Τις χρησιμοποιώ για πολύ κοντινά links και δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος.
Θα πρότεινα να πάρεις πιάτο. Για link στα 3,5 χλμ., νομίζω οτι επιβάλλεται...

----------


## orfeas

Αυτές τις ομορφονιές ποιός θα τις φέρει στη χώρα??
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/58ghz_ ... tennas.php
Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έχει ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΑ εργαλεία,
τρεις κεραίες της δοκιμασμένες βγήκαν ό,τι καλύτερο.
Ομαδικές παραγγελίες δεν γίνονται πια, ε?

----------


## Vigor

Γιατί, αυτή εδώ?

5.8 GHz 29 dBi ISM / UNII Band Solid Parabolic Dish Wireless LAN Antenna

Το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας της είναι όλα τα λεφτά...

----------


## ShadowCaster

Είναι και πολύ φτηνές ειδικά άμα προσθέσεις και μεταφορικά θα πάρο 3-4...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## orfeas

η 24άρα dish έχει με ομαδική €99
και η grid 27άρα μόλις €44.
Τι περιμένουμε

Αν βρεθεί κι άλλος
εγώ είμαι μέσα για 2 από δαύτες
Το ποιοτικό πρέπει να υποστηρίζεται

----------


## nvak

Έχει φέρει ο Dti παλιότερα τέτοιες κεραίες. Το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι είναι σιδερένιες. 
Οι χυτές 29αρες αλουμινίου του aerial είναι η καλύτερη λύση απο κάθε άποψη για grid

Τα πιάτα prime focus είναι βέβαια μακρυά η καλύτερη λύση. 
Αλλά 150$ το 29αρι και 230$ το 32αρι μας πέφτουν λίγο βαριά όταν με λιγότερο απο 50€ έχουμε το offset 32αρι.

Ακόμα και οι τιμές που πήρα απο Κίνα ήταν τσιμπιμένες

----------


## lambrosk

Ενα καλούπι για πιατάκι μικρό 0,8μ-1μ primefocus πόσο θα μας κόστιζε? 
και μμετά αν το χουμε πόσο θα μας έβγαιναν τα υλικά ανα κομμάτι(για τουλάχιστον 100)?
ξέρει κανείς? για να δούμε αν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε? πιστεύω ότι ο σύλλογος είναι για να οργανώνει και κάτι τέτοια για την ανάπτυξη προς το σωστό δρόμο του δικτύου και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι θα συμβάλλουν στην συγκεκριμένη δημιουργία...

----------


## Vigor

Πώς θα συμβάλλουν δηλαδή? Θα γραφτούν μέλη?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Πώς θα συμβάλλουν δηλαδή? Θα γραφτούν μέλη?


  ::  
Βρε μην γίνεσαι προκλητικός , αν δηλαδή πούμε ότι κοστίζει 2000 ευρώ όλη η διαδικασία που μετά με κόστος 30 ευρώ το κομμάτι θα βγαίνει πιάτο primefocus δεν θα βρεθούνε 100 μέλη συλλογικά και μη να δώσουν απο 20 ευρώ έκαστος με μόνη δέσμευση να πραγματοποιηθεί το παραπάνω...???

Ετσι δεν βοηθάνε?  ::

----------


## Vigor

*Ουδεμία διαφωνία* - εφόσον πιστεύεις πως η καθαρή αξία του κάθε πιάτου θα είναι μόλις 10 ευρώ - και τα υπόλοιπα 20 θα πηγαίνουν για το καλούπι.
Αλλά αν είναι να βγεί παραπάνω, πιστεύεις πως ο Newφης θα δώσει πάνω από 30 ευρώ για ένα πιάτο? Δεν λέω, καμία σχέση το prime focus πιατάκι με το κοινό δορυφορικό που όλοι μας χρησιμοποιούμε τώρα, αλλά με μόνο επιχείρημα την εξοικονόμιση του διαθέσιμου φάσματος, την μη δημιουργία θορύβου (στενή δέσμη) θα πείσεις τoν οικονομικά αδύναμο φοιτητάκο να πάρει ένα ποιο ακριβό - από τα συνηθισμένα του εμπορίου - και μάλιστα handmade πιάτο? Feeders από πού θα βρούμε? Χειροποίητα κι αυτά? Υπόψην τα prime focus πιάτα (από τα εμπορικά που έχω δεί) δεν παίρνουν τα feeders nvak - δεν έχουν καν μπράτσο, αλλά κάτι σαν τα Pacific Wireless feedhorns...  ::  

Για ,να μην δείχνω κακός, μήπως κάποιος αρμοδιότερος μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει για το πραγματικό (συνολικό) κόστος το οποίο θα μπορούσε να έχει ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα και η καταναλωτική αξία του τελικού προϊόντος (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της διαμεριζόμενης αξίας του καλουπιού)?  ::

----------


## nvak

Όλα γίνονται. Το πιάτο είναι το φτηνότερο. Χρειάζεται και βάση που θέλει και αυτή καλούπι. Feeder μπαίνει πάλι καντενίτσα χωρίς χοάνη. 

Θέλει όμως ποσότητα για να φτάσει σε λογική τιμή. 
Υπάρχει βέβαια η λογική που λέει ότι αφού το φτιάχνει ο Κινέζος δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί κανείς. 
Παραγγέλουμε 300 κομμάτια απο Κίνα και είμαστε μιά χαρά  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Πάλι δεν με πιάνεις, 
283 backbone αν δώσουν απο 10€ για το δικό τους καλό->2830€
οι υπόλοιποι 406 πελάτες απο 5€ -> 2030€ 
Σύνολο 4860€ αν δώσουν όλοι απο κάτι τι, 
πες ότι δίνουν οι μισοί.. ->2430€ 

nvak!!!
φτάνουν για έρευνα και ανάπτυξη των παραπάνω(καλούπια πιάτο,βάση)?
περισεύουν για να ξεκινήσουμε μερικά κομμάτια και να βγάλουμε ένα κόστος ανα 50άδα, 100άδα? έρχεται το κόστος αυτό τελικά στο 30πιάτο +30feeder χονδρικά που δίνουμε τώρα?

Δύσκολα είναι τα παραπάνω? ο nvak μόνος του (μαζί και με την βοήθεια άλλων,διορθώστε με αν κάνω κάνα λάθος...)έχει προσφέρει σε έρευνα και ανάπτυξη της κατασκευής του 5GHz feeder μέχρι να έρθει στην σημερινή κατάσταση...

Πρέπει να περιμένουμε μόνο αυτόνομες κινήσεις? προτείνω λοιπόν να κάνουμε μια τέτοια παραπάνω κίνηση...

ΑΠΟ το δίκτυο (συλλογικό-ασυλλόγιστο  ::  ) στο ΔΙΚΤΥΟ!!!

αντε να πέρνουμε λίγο τα πάνω μας. στην οργάνωση εκτελεστικό όργανο σαν πιο "οργανωμένο" ο σύλλογος... 

τι λέτε? να βάλω poll?

----------


## m0rales

> Γιατί, αυτή εδώ?
> 
> 5.8 GHz 29 dBi ISM / UNII Band Solid Parabolic Dish Wireless LAN Antenna
> 
> Το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας της είναι όλα τα λεφτά...



σαν ουφο ειναι ρεσυ  ::

----------


## alex-23

lambrosk
Το βρίσκω πολύ φιλόδοξο να δώσουν όλοι οι backbone κομβόι από 10 ευρώ 
Δεν είναι το ποσό αλλά οι περισσότεροι έχουν βολευτεί με την λύση του πιάτου και το feeder γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να το βρει και να το φτιάξει κάποιος 
Δηλαδή φαντάξου εμένα που έχω 9 πιάτα να πρέπει να τα αλλάξω και να βάλω αλλά επειδή θα έχουν καλύτερο focus
Αξίζει τον κόπο ???

Υ.Γ. Άσε που δεν ξέρουμε κατά ποσό θα πετύχει η ιδιοκατασκευη για να εχουμε το αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα

----------


## lambrosk

> lambrosk
> 
> Αξίζει τον κόπο ???


Η ιδέα είναι όποιος θέλει όσο θέλει , μια ενδειξη έδωσα για να καταλάβουμε το μέγεθος,

πόσα λεφτά δίνεις να πιεις ένα καφέ....???

Υμαρτον, πόσα λεφτά έχεις δώσει για τον ιστό σου τα καλώδια τα pc κλπ,
τα 5-10€ σε πειράξαν?

ΓΙΑ να βλέπω ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ!

----------


## Vigor

> lambrosk
> Το βρίσκω πολύ φιλόδοξο να δώσουν όλοι οι backbone κομβόι από 10 ευρώ 
> Δεν είναι το ποσό αλλά οι περισσότεροι έχουν βολευτεί με την λύση του πιάτου και το feeder γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να το βρει και να το φτιάξει κάποιος 
> Δηλαδή φαντάξου εμένα που έχω 9 πιάτα να πρέπει να τα αλλάξω και να βάλω αλλά επειδή θα έχουν καλύτερο focus
> Αξίζει τον κόπο ???
> 
> Υ.Γ. Άσε που δεν ξέρουμε κατά ποσό θα πετύχει η ιδιοκατασκευη για να εχουμε το αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα


Alex έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου.

@lambrosk
Ομαδική σκέψη υπάρχει. Χρήματα όμως γιόκ!

----------


## lambrosk

> @lambrosk
> Ομαδική σκέψη υπάρχει. Χρήματα όμως γιόκ!


Φίλε μου δεν το δέχομαι αυτό...  ::  
Είναι ειρωνικό, ... να λέμε χρήματα γιοκ, για 5-10€... α μην πάτε σήμερα στο meeting Αμπελοκήπων θα χαλάσετε 4 ευρώ για καφέ, καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω?
...δεν είπα να τα αλλάξουμε όλοι και όλα τα πιάτα, αυτό είναι 2ο βημα και βλέπουμε , να μην δημιουργήσουμε όμως τις προοπτικές εξέλιξεις για τα δικά μας προβληματικά , και για τα νέα?

Αλλά είναι και η επανάπαυση...  ::

----------


## alex-23

εγω ειμαι μεσα σαν ιδεα ειναι πολυ καλη
αλλα οταν σκευτομαι οτι θα πρεπει να δωσω 30*9 (interfaces) = 270 ευρω για να βαλω τα κοινουγια πιατα και τα παλια να τα πεταξω
εεε το σκευτομαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alg0

H ιδεα ειναι 100% σωστη για τους νεους users. Eγω π.χ. που θελω 3 ακομη πιατα αυτη τη στιγμη, γιατι να τα αγορασω απο εξω, οταν μπορω να παρω καλυτερα απο το αwmn...

Σε αυτους που θελουν νεο εξοπλισμο, θα πιασει η ιδεα αυτη...

----------


## lambrosk

> αλλα οταν σκευτομαι οτι θα πρεπει να δωσω 30*9 (interfaces) = 270 ευρω για να βαλω τα κοινουγια πιατα και τα παλια να τα πεταξω
> εεε το σκευτομαι





> ...δεν είπα να τα αλλάξουμε όλοι και όλα τα πιάτα, αυτό είναι 2ο βημα και βλέπουμε , να μην δημιουργήσουμε όμως τις προοπτικές εξέλιξεις για τα δικά μας προβληματικά , και για τα νέα?
> 
> Αλλά είναι και η επανάπαυση...


Δεν βλέπω κανέναν άλλο να απαντάει, θετικά ή αρνητικά στο παραπάνω...

Είναι η επανάπαυση πλέον, βλέπεις...

...ξεχνάμε ότι κάποτε επιδιώκαμε και οι ίδιοι το καλύτερο, ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του...

...και όλοι απο την στιγμή που "παίζουμε" με υπολογιστές ξέρουμε ότι συνεχώς η εξέλιξη θα μας βάζει σε έξοδα...

Μόνο εσύ λοιπόν alex23 , & vigor μπήκες στην διαδικασία να απαντήσεις = να συμμετέχεις... οι υπόλοιποι του "Δικτύου" και του "Συλλόγου" δεν έχουν άποψη όσο μπορούν και βγάζουν λινκ, 
δηλαδή με αυτή τη νοοτροπία , κακώς ο nvak ξεκίνησε να προσπαθεί να σχεδιάζει συνεχώς καλύτερο feeder, μήπως αλλάξαμε ΟΛΟΙ με το τελευταίο μοντέλο? μήπως δεν προώθησε το δίκτυο, αποδοτικότερα? οικολογικότερα? και οικονομικότερα? μήπως έδωσε παραπάνω δουλειά σε κάποιον τοπικό μηχανουργό,(που μπορεί και ο άνθρωπος να μπαίνει μεσα...) εεε?

Πόσοι απο την στιγμή που κάνουν το λινκ παρακολουθούν το φόρουμ?
Εδώ να δω...
θέλετε στατιστικά?

----------


## alg0

Ειναι μεγαλη και επιπονη η διαδικασια που προτεινεις , και εισαι βιαστικος να βγαλεις συμπερασματα... πιθστευω να ενδιαφερθουν και αλλοι σιγα σιγα

----------


## m0rales

εγω ενδιαφερομαι για την κατασκευη  ::  
απλα ειναι και καποιοι κομβιουχοι που εχουν δωσει αρκετα για πιατα και φανταζομαι οτι δεν θα εδιναν αλλα λεφτα για εξοπλισμο εφοσον τους παιζουν καλα (ναναι καλα τα feeders του nvak )  ::  

λογικα δεν θα επρεπε μετα να αποσυρει ο καθενας τα ποσα πιατα εχει για να βαλει νεα ? εγω αν αυριο μου λεγατε οτι υπαρχει θα το επερνα

αντε μαζευτειτε να δουμε γιατι ειναι ομορφο το ουυφο..  ::  εεε το πιατο ηθελα να πω

----------


## Blain57

10 ευρω δεν ειναι τιποτα.

ακομα και ολοι να πουνε ναι (που δεν εχουν λογο να μην πουνε) ποιος θα τα μαζεψει τα λεφτα? 


btw. εγω μεσα ειμαι....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> 10 ευρω δεν ειναι τιποτα.
> 
> ακομα και ολοι να πουνε ναι (που δεν εχουν λογο να μην πουνε) ποιος θα τα μαζεψει τα λεφτα? 
> 
> 
> btw. εγω μεσα ειμαι....


Κατι τέτοια πρέπει τουλάχιστον σε οικονομικό και διαφάνειας θέμα να γίνονται public αλλά να έχει την επιμέλεια ο σύλλογος, μιας και να γίνει πλήρης ανάλυση των εσόδων των εξόδων... και να καταλήξει τελικά στον σκοπό που προαναφέρθηκε.

----------


## alg0

Για εμενα, ο συλλογος εχει λεφτα. Θα μπορουσε να χρηματοδοτουσε ενα τετοιο εργο, και να ειχε π.χ. 50 πιατα στο συνταγμα, και να τα εδινε στη τιμη κοστους. Το ιδιο θα προτεινα για Lipton Ice Tea, connectores, cables, μουφες κτλ κτλ

Γιατι να τρεχει καποιος πειραια, αθηνα, σε ηλεκτρολογικα, να παρακαλα να βρει αυτο που ψαχνει κτλ , εαν θα μπορουσε κατοπιν συνενοησης να περασει απο το συλλογο και να παρει π.χ. 2 πιατα + 2 feederakia του nvak, 20 m lmr400 , 4 n-type (να πληρωσει τιμη κοστους και να τα βρει ολα εκει...)

Το ξερω οτι ειναι μη-κερδοσκοπικος ο συλλογος, και ισως παιξει προβλημα, αλλα π.χ. για να φτιαξει καποιος τωρα μια ομνι του jchris , πρεπει να παει σε 4-5 μαγαζια για να βρει τα υλικα....

----------


## Vigor

> Για εμενα, ο συλλογος εχει λεφτα. Θα μπορουσε να χρηματοδοτουσε ενα τετοιο εργο, και να ειχε π.χ. 50 πιατα στο συνταγμα, και να τα εδινε στη τιμη κοστους. Το ιδιο θα προτεινα για Lipton Ice Tea, connectores, cables, μουφες κτλ κτλ
> 
> Γιατι να τρεχει καποιος πειραια, αθηνα, σε ηλεκτρολογικα, να παρακαλα να βρει αυτο που ψαχνει κτλ , εαν θα μπορουσε κατοπιν συνενοησης να περασει απο το συλλογο και να παρει π.χ. 2 πιατα + 2 feederakia του nvak, 20 m lmr400 , 4 n-type (να πληρωσει τιμη κοστους και να τα βρει ολα εκει...)
> 
> Το ξερω οτι ειναι μη-κερδοσκοπικος ο συλλογος, και ισως παιξει προβλημα, αλλα π.χ. για να φτιαξει καποιος τωρα μια ομνι του jchris , πρεπει να παει σε 4-5 μαγαζια για να βρει τα υλικα....


O Σύλλογος του AWMN δεν φτιάχτηκε για να αποτελεί μαγαζάκι που θα μπορεί ο καθένας να έρχεται και να ψωνίζει ό,τι του λείπει/βαριέται να ψάξει.

Όσο για το ότι ο Σύλλογος έχει χρήματα, θα συνεχίσεις να στηρίζεις αυτό το επιχείρημά σου όταν υπολογίσεις τα χρήματα που απαιτούνται ώστε να κρατήσει stock για τον εξοπλισμό έστω και μερικών (μικρότερης της δεκάδας) κόμβων?

Ή θα πληρώνουν τα μέλη του Συλλόγου μέσω των συνδρομών τους για να βολεύονται αυτοί που βαριούνται να κουνηθούν απ'την καρέκλα τους?

Και γιατί στην τελική βρε αδερφέ να τρέχουν 1-2 μαμάκες να αγοράζουν τον εξοπλισμό για αυτούς που απλά βαριούντε? Δουλειές, οικογένειες δεν έχουν αυτοί? *Ή μήπως είναι λιγότερο πολύτιμος ο ελεύθερος χρόνος αυτών των ατόμων που θα τρέξουν για αυτό τον σκοπό?* Δεν το κατάλαβα... Σαν πολύ απαιτητικοί και καλοβολεψάκηδες γινόμαστε όλο τελευταίως...

Αν είναι έτσι τότε να φτιάξει και ένα *plugin* o Winner στην NodeDB με online καταχώρηση των αναγκών του κάθε κομβούχου από hardware και να γίνεται η *παράδοση στην Έδρα του Συλλόγου κάθε Τετάρτη*.

O Kλαδάκης θα αναλάβει κανονικό ρόλο Ταμία και θα κρατάει όλων των ειδών τα ψιλά: μονόλεπτα, δίλεπτα, κοκ για να δίνει και ρέστα...  ::  

Κάτι ιδέες που μου έρχονται ώρες ώρες...  :: 

Προσγειωθείτε...

----------


## lambrosk

> Αν είναι έτσι τότε να φτιάξει και ένα plugin o Winner στην NodeDB με online καταχώρηση των αναγκών του κάθε κομβούχου από hardware και να γίνεται η παράδοση στην Έδρα του Συλλόγου κάθε Τετάρτη.


στην ουσία δεν γίνεται αυτό και τώρα?
αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που λέω παραπάνω...

 ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Για εμενα, ο συλλογος εχει λεφτα. Θα μπορουσε να χρηματοδοτουσε ενα τετοιο εργο, και να ειχε π.χ. 50 πιατα στο συνταγμα, και να τα εδινε στη τιμη κοστους. Το ιδιο θα προτεινα για Lipton Ice Tea, connectores, cables, μουφες κτλ κτλ
> 
> Γιατι να τρεχει καποιος πειραια, αθηνα, σε ηλεκτρολογικα, να παρακαλα να βρει αυτο που ψαχνει κτλ , εαν θα μπορουσε κατοπιν συνενοησης να περασει απο το συλλογο και να παρει π.χ. 2 πιατα + 2 feederakia του nvak, 20 m lmr400 , 4 n-type (να πληρωσει τιμη κοστους και να τα βρει ολα εκει...)
> 
> Το ξερω οτι ειναι μη-κερδοσκοπικος ο συλλογος, και ισως παιξει προβλημα, αλλα π.χ. για να φτιαξει καποιος τωρα μια ομνι του jchris , πρεπει να παει σε 4-5 μαγαζια για να βρει τα υλικα....


Το θέμα αυτό έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά στο παρελθόν (που διοργανώνονταν ομαδικές παραγγελίες από μένα κυρίως, για όλα τα είδη που χρησιμοποιούσαμε). Σε κάποιες από αυτές τις ομαδικές υπήρχε και ένα ελάχιστο ποσό 1-2 ευρώ υπέρ του Συλλόγου ως δωρεά. 
Τότε υπήρξαν αντιδράσεις από ορισμένους που έλεγαν οτι τάχα παίρνω προμήθειες, από άλλους που αμφισβητούσαν τη νομιμότητα αυτών των ενεργειών, από κάποιους που δεν ήθελαν να μπλέκει ο Σύλλογος με τέτοιες ενέργειες (άσχετα αν σημαντικότατο τμήμα του εξοπλισμού που διαθέτει έχει προέλθει από τέτοιες κινήσεις), κλπ. κλπ.
Σε μία από τις περυσινές Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου, αποφασίστηκε το σωματείο να μην έχει σχέση με τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες που διοργανώνονται και αυτές να πραγματοποιούνται στην ενότητα Αγγελίες. 
Αν θυμάμαι τότε υπήρξε πλειοψηφία 20 έναντι 4 σ΄εκείνη την απόφαση...

Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως οτι όποια ποσότητα και να είχε ο Σύλλογος, η ζήτηση είναι πλέον τέτοια που πολύ δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί σε όλα τα είδη που χρησιμοποιούμε σε μία εγκατάσταση πλήρους κόμβου.

----------


## papashark

> O Σύλλογος του AWMN δεν φτιάχτηκε για να αποτελεί μαγαζάκι που θα μπορεί ο καθένας να έρχεται και να ψωνίζει ό,τι του λείπει/βαριέται να ψάξει.


Oύτε και για να γίνει το μέσω η Altec να πουλήσει το icall στο δίκτυο, αλλά να που έγινε.

Μην λες μεγάλες κουβέντες, άμα αφήσεις τον Dti και τον nkladakis και έχει κέρδος ο σύλλογος, θα κάνουν αρκετά τέτοια...  ::

----------


## Vigor

@dti
Οπότε βρές μου εσύ τα άτομα που θα τρέξουν να κρατάνε την "αποθήκη" ενήμερη...

@lambrosk
Κατ'εμέ γίνεται σφετερισμός της φιλοξενίας της έδρας του Συλλόγου. Άλλο το έρχομαι να σε συναντήσω στον σταθμό Εθνική Άμυνα (Έδρα του Συλλόγου) για να πάρω/πληρώσω κάτι που θέλω να αγοράσω από εσένα και άλλο έρχομαι στον σταθμό, μπαίνω και μέσα που είναι και ζεστά και σου φτιάχνω αυτό που θές υπό το βλέμμα σου...

Αναφέρομαι στις περιπτώσεις κατασκευής feeder μπροστά στον πελάτη και μετέπειτα πώλησή του

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> O Σύλλογος του AWMN δεν φτιάχτηκε για να αποτελεί μαγαζάκι που θα μπορεί ο καθένας να έρχεται και να ψωνίζει ό,τι του λείπει/βαριέται να ψάξει.
> 
> 
> Oύτε και για να γίνει το μέσω η Altec να πουλήσει το icall στο δίκτυο, αλλά να που έγινε.
> 
> Μην λες μεγάλες κουβέντες, άμα αφήσεις τον Dti και τον nkladakis και έχει κέρδος ο σύλλογος, θα κάνουν αρκετά τέτοια...


Play -> Rewind -> Play -> Rewind -> Play...

To μάθαμε το track, άλλαξε κασέττα...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> ...


Δε χρειάζεται, έχει auto-reverse!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Την δημιουργία Δανειστικής αποθήκης την είχα προτείνει και παλαιότερα. 

Η λογική είναι να έχουμε καθ' ένας ένα λογαριασμό ανοικτό σε ένα κοινό ταμείο και ανάλογα με τον εξοπλισμό που παίρνουμε ή παραδίνουμε να ενημερώνεται ο λογαριασμός μας. 

Με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν θα κρατάγαμε εξοπλισμό στα ράφια μας, κάνοντας έτσι πολύ σημαντική οικονομία. 
Αυτό το ταμείο εκ των πραγμάτων θα ήταν πολύ δυνατό ώστε θα μπορούσε να χρηματοδοτήσει ομαδικές για κάθε υλικό ώστε να υπάρχει επάρκεια. 
Στο θέμα των ομαδικών κατασκευών επίσης τα πράγματα θα ήταν ευκολότερα μιάς και θα μπορούσαν να χρηματοδοτηθούν καλούπια και μαζικές παραγωγές εξαρτημάτων με δικές μας προδιαγραφές. 

Τί λέτε ? ξεκινάμε με 250€ ο καθένας την δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου ταμείου ?

----------


## lambrosk

το πη@#$%με το θέμα...

εγω ξεκίνησα απο την έρευνα και ανάπτυξη απο εμάς για εμάς και εσείς το φτάσατε στο εμπόριο...

τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο...




> το θέμα των ομαδικών κατασκευών επίσης τα πράγματα θα ήταν ευκολότερα μιάς και θα μπορούσαν να χρηματοδοτηθούν καλούπια και μαζικές παραγωγές εξαρτημάτων με δικές μας προδιαγραφές.

----------


## RF

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> ...


Άσε που έχει λιώσει από το πολύ παίξιμο  ::   ::   ::  

Συμφωνώ με την πρόταση του Λάμπρου και δεν με πειράζει να "πετάξω" 10-20 ευρώ για να στηρίξω ένα ενδιαφέρον project όπως η κατασκευή ενός prime focus πιάτου ή μίας slotted waveguide.

----------


## kxrist

_orfeas
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/58ghz_ ... tennas.php_ 
 ::  Καλή λύση αλλά είναι από εξωτερικό, αν τις έχει κάποιος δοκιμάσει να το προχωρήσουμε.

_Vigor
5.8 GHz 29 dBi ISM / UNII Band Solid Parabolic Dish Wireless LAN Antenna 
 Δεν είναι grid !

_nvak
Οι χυτές 29αρες αλουμινίου του aerial είναι η καλύτερη λύση απο κάθε άποψη για grid 
 ::  Αν εννοείς τις pacific wireless δεν υπάρχει στόκ εδώ και 15μέρες. Αν έχει κανείς το τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με το αεριαλ καλό θα ήταν...

Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλήξει  ::  Υπενθυμίζω ότι το θέμα είναι κεραίες grid για link 3,5km. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## priestjim

Σε ένα άλλο topic ο nvak υποστήριξε ότι από κάθε άποψη οι καλύτερες γριδ  ::  στους 5.8 είναι οι Andrew (και με feedhorn απο τις Pacific κερδίζεις 1 db). Το θέμα που θα βρούμε Andrew grid => 29 dbi στους 5.8 να κάνουμε μια μικρή ομαδική; Και στη χειρότερη που δε βρούμε να προχωρήσουμε με Pacific. Εγώ πιάτο στον ιστό μου δεν βάζω!  ::  (δεν είναι αισθητικοί οι λόγοι believe u μ)

----------


## kxrist

Από γνώμες που έχω πάρει δεν έχω πεισθεί για την αποτελεσματικότητα των grid  ::  οπότε ενδέχεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί το @παραδοσιακό@ πιάτο. Για ομαδική αν προκύψει δεν θα πώ όχι....

----------


## dti

> Το θέμα που θα βρούμε Andrew grid => 29 dbi στους 5.8 να κάνουμε μια μικρή ομαδική;


Το ψάχνω ήδη μερικές ημέρες...

----------


## kxrist

Μίλησα με lamos.com ετοιμάζει παραγγελία από pacific τέλη του μήνα. Δες μήπως πείς στην κοπέλα να φέρει κι άλλες. Όπως και νά χει είμαι μέσα.

Επίσης, ευχαριστώ για τις χθεσινές συμβουλές....περί πάνελ....  :: 
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## priestjim

Απ'ότι είδα η γαβάθα του Αντρέα είναι αρκετά ακριβότερη από την αντίστοιχη Pacific. Δεν τραβάμε μια ομαδική στο aerial για τις 29αρες Pacific να τελειώνει η υπόθεση; DTI τι λες;

----------


## dti

Οτι πείτε εσείς, αλλά προσωπικά δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος με την ποιότητα της 29άρας Pacific Wireless...

----------


## kxrist

σαν κατασκευή ή σαν απόδοση ? αν είναι και στα δύο ας το αφήσουμε.... εκτός αν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον και από άλλους.

----------


## dti

Η ποιότητα της βαφής είναι μέτρια έως κακή. Είχε δημοσιεύσει παλιότερα και ο papashark σημεία με σκουριά σε ίδια κεραία & feedhorn (2-3 μηνών περίπου). 
Η κεραία είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη στη στόχευση, μεγάλη σε όγκο, και η βάση στήριξής της στον ιστό μάλλον ανεπαρκής για το βάρος της.

----------


## priestjim

Και τι προτείνεις να κάνουμε dti? Να αποτελματωθούμε δλδ;  ::

----------


## dti

Πιατάκι και feeder... Πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό και διακριτικό (κατ΄εμέ).

----------


## priestjim

Κλασσικά ναι, αλλά εμείς που έχουμε "χάρτινο" δώμα τι να πούμε; Και με 2 σετ αντιρρίδων πάλι, πάνω από 2 πιάτα στα 4 μέτρα είναι αρκετά για να σε κάνουν να ψυχοραγείς όποτε έχει κ@*λες ο Αίολος.

----------


## dti

Δες τί έχει κάνει στον κόμβο του ο ngia με δύο ιστούς.

----------


## papashark

Eκτός από μένα που είμαι πρώτη γραμμή στην θάλασσα και με τρώει ο Νοτιάς, δεν έχω δει κανέναν άλλο να διαμαρτύρετε.

Στην Καλιθέα δεν νομίζω να έχετε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## nvak

> Και τι προτείνεις να κάνουμε dti? Να αποτελματωθούμε δλδ;


Να περιμένεις τον aerial για grid.

----------


## orfeas

θα περιμένουμε πολύ ?
από το υπερπέραν έρχονται?

----------


## elkos

έστω: ένας κομβούχος πέρνει π.χ. 6 primefocus πιάτα και έχει 6 δορυφορικά με τα feeder να κάθονται και να σκωνίζονται @ υπόγειο/αποθήκη... γιατί να μην μπούν αυτά στις αγγελίες να τα δώσει σε κάποιον άλλο που τώρα αρχίζει τα bb λινκ ή να βγεί το feeder και όλο και κάποιος θα τα τσιμπίσει, είτε για λινκ στά b είτε για δορυφορική είτε για κανένα άλλο περίεργο project... δεν λέω ότι θα βγάλει τα λεφτά του αλλά μπορεί στην τελική να μεγαλώσει έτσι λίγο παραπάνω το δίκτυο... πιστέυω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι θέμα οικονομίας χρημάτων (ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για bb's που έχουν πέσει αρκετά χρήματα για κάθε ένα) αλλά οικονομίας χρόνου που κακά τα ψέματα ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετός για κανένα

----------


## mojiro

> θα περιμένουμε πολύ ?
> από το υπερπέραν έρχονται?


απο το Very(πολυυυυ very) Far West. περιμενω απο τον Νοεμβριο και δεν...
δεν κανονιζουμε καμια ομαδικουλα ?

----------


## orfeas

> δεν κανονιζουμε καμια ομαδικουλα ?


Επαναλαμβάνομαι.
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/58ghz_ ... tennas.php
Η εταιρία είναι κορυφαία
και τα εργαλεία της δοκιμασμένα.
Προσωπικά, μου φαίνονται και φτηνές.
2 για μένα μικρές grid (δεν είμαι υπέρ του πιάτου λόγω δυσπρόσιτης ταράτσας)

----------


## dti

Οι κεραίες που λες δεν είναι άλλες από τις αντίστοιχες της Pacific Wireless που είχαμε φέρει παλιότερα.
Τα σωστά links για τη μπάντα 5.4 GHz που μας ενδιαφέρει, είναι . 
Οι 26άρες κεραίες δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο για ποιοτικά links στα 5 GHz, έχουμε πει 29άρες και πάνω.
Πάντως αυτές είναι αρκετά μικρότερες σε όγκο σε σχέση με τις 29άρες.
Παλιότερα που είχα φέρει μερικές, είχαν κοστίσει κάπου 85 ευρώ.
Η επιβάρυνση στα μεταφορικά είναι κάπου 100% του κόστους της κεραίας στις ΗΠΑ.
Πάντα υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση της Andrew (με χρήση feedhorn από το aerial.net) αλλά το συνολικό κόστος αν την αγοράσουμε από fab-corp.com + το feedhorn δεν θα πέσει κάτω από 130 ευρώ...

----------


## priestjim

Ο ανακλαστήρας της Andrew πόσο πάει; Για τα feedhorn το κόβω ομαδική πάντως  ::

----------


## nc

> Ο ανακλαστήρας της Andrew πόσο πάει; Για τα feedhorn το κόβω ομαδική πάντως


Δεν πωλείτε ο ανακλαστήρας ξεχωριστά. Πρέπει να αγοράσεις την κεραία για 2.4 ως έχει (με το feedhorn της Andrew) και έπειτα κάνεις την αλλαγή.

...

----------


## dti

Μέχρι στιγμής η απάντηση είναι οτι δεν πωλείται ξεχωριστά...
Feedhorns παραλαμβάνω κάποια λίγα σήμερα (ελπίζω...) ή αύριο. Ήταν τα τελευταία που είχε ο aerial.net 
Θα έχω διαθέσιμα 4 στην τιμή των 42 ευρώ το καθένα.

----------


## Vigor

1 feedhorn δικό μου.

Φαντάζομαι είναι το "5.7GHz Feedhorn for GD5x-28/29", έτσι?

----------


## dti

Σωστά, αυτό είναι.  ::

----------


## priestjim

Άρα για μια καλή grid κεραία χρειαζόμαστε μια Andrew 24άρα και το feedhorn της Pacific. Το μαλλί βγαίνει 170-180 € στην καλύτερη τα οποία έιναι υπερβολικά πολλά φράγκα για 1 κεραία τη στιγμή που με 60 € παίρνεις γ@μω τα πιατάκια  :: 

Ερώτηση : Έχει διαφορά ο ανακλαστήρας της 17άρας Andrew από της 24άρας; Γιατί αν δεν έχει, γλυτώνουμε 60 €!  ::

----------


## dti

Το κόστος Andrew + feedhorn είναι 130 ευρώ περίπου.
Η καλύτερη λύση μέχρι στιγμής είναι πιατάκι και feeder by nvak, όχι μόνο στην τιμή αλλά και στην απόδοση.

----------


## orfeas

Όλα τα panel & όλα τα grid μη διαθέσιμα στον aerial.
Τι γκαντεμιά είναι τούτη

----------


## nvak

Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω σχισμοκεραία με παραβολικό ανακλαστήρα grid ή solid. 
Θα έχει ακριβώς το μέγεθος μιάς Andrew, θα βιδώνεται με τον ιστό μπροστά της, θα είναι φτηνή και εύκολη .... 
Περιμένω γνώμες απο τους ειδικούς  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  κάτσε δηλαδή το κάτοπτρο θα είναι σαν μια Andrew και απλά μπροστά για feeder θα έχεις μια mini slotted waveguided?

Ωωωωωραίος, εγώ σε κάθε τέτοια σου προσπάθεια μένω έκπληκτος,
όπως μπορώ να βοηθήσω, πχ αν είναι θέλω μια...

----------


## nvak

Ακριβώς. Ο ανακλαστήρας θα είναι απο απλό έτοιμο κομμένο πλέγμα ή φύλλο αλουμινίου, μιάς και η παραβολή θα είναι μόνο προς τον ένα άξονα.

----------


## lambrosk

Μέσα!!!! ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ!!!
πες μας κόστος ( λογικά θα είναι και οικονομικά ) , θα κόψεις με λέιζερ όπως έλεγες εεε? μέτρα έχεις βρει ή θα φτιάξεις κομμάτι κομμάτι να βελτιώνονται? ξεκίνα το RnD και μόλις καταλήξεις βγάλες μας το κόστος αποσβένοντας και τα εξοδα των προηγούμενων αποτυχημένων... εγω μαζί σου, νομίζω ότι και αυτή η προσπάθεια θα αγκαλιαστεί αποδοχής!

----------


## alex-23

αναμενουμε με αγωνια τα αποτελεσματα  ::

----------


## mojiro

ενδιαφερον, και με ενδιαφερει  ::

----------


## priestjim

Κλασσικός πλέον nvak to the rescue  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Παιδιά μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο τον lamos και ετοιμάζεται άμεσα(αύριο περιμένει fax η κοπέλα) παραγελία για pacific.Οποιος θέλει να πάρει τηλέφωνο άμεσα γιατί μπορεί να φύγει η παραγελλία!!!!Εγω παράγγειλα μια grid pacific στα 5.7Ghz.

Για τίμη δεν μου είπε αλλα θα με πάρει αύριο να μου πεί και θα σας ενημερώσω!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Καλό θα είναι να είσαι καθιστός όταν θα σου πεί την τιμή...  ::

----------


## slapper

OK θα έχω πάρει τα χάπια μου πρίν....  ::   ::   ::  

θα σας πω αύριο τήν τίμη.Αλλα δέν νομίζω να βγεί παραπάνω απο μια andrew στα 2.4 + feedhorn pacific.Μπορεί βέβαια ο συνδιασμός να είναι καλύτερος απο μια pacific στα 5Ghz αλλα τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να μην βγει ακριβοτερα!!!

andrew 2.4Ghz 95e απο wireless +feedhorn απο aerial 41.65e σύνολο 136.65e χωρίς μεταφορικά!!

Θα δείξει η νεκροψία αύριο....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Μετά απο μέτρηση της εστιακής απόστασης της Andrew βάση της παραβολής της, αυτή βρέθηκε στά *32cm* σε κάθε κατεύθυνση χωρίς να χάνει !!  ::  

Το άνοιγμα της δέσμης του feeder που πέφτει στον ανακλαστήρα είναι *150 μοίρες* στην μεγάλη διάσταση και *100 μοίρες* στην μικρή.
( Το πιάτο gilbertini έχει άνοιγμα 70 μοίρες. )

Άρα μία κοντή καντένα χωρίς χοάνη είναι ιδανική για την andrew. To ακριβές μήκος της θα βρεθεί με πείραμα ξεκινώντας από τα 9cm της καντένας που φτιάχνει η mikrotik και κατεβαίνοντας.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Οι RFάδες δεν μπορούν να μας παραθέσουν κάποιους τύπους που θα κάνουν χρήση των παραπάνω στοιχείων ώστε να βρεθεί το βέλτιστο F/D για την Andrew/prime focus dish?  ::

----------


## slapper

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου post μου οντος τα πράγματα ειναι ολίγον τι ακριβά!!!

Η pacific grid στα 5.8 - 29db με φπα πάει 113.50....  ::   ::   ::  
πολύ πιο ακριβά απο aerial ,μονο πού το aerial είναι άγνωστο πότε θα φέρει...

Και επείδη είμαι δεν κρατιέμαι θα την πάρω.......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Να κρατηθής. Κατ' αρχήν δεν παίρνουμε 5,8. 
Κατά δεύτερον αν βγείς και ζητήσεις σε αυτή την τιμή μεταχειρισμένη Andrew θα βρείς  ::

----------


## slapper

Δηλαδή σε 5.7ghz ειναι εντάξει

nvak έχω βάλει post για ζήτηση αλλα φένεται είναι καλές οι andrew Και δεν τισ δίνει κανείσ..  ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> Δηλαδή σε 5.7ghz ειναι εντάξει
> 
> nvak έχω βάλει post για ζήτηση αλλα φένεται είναι καλές οι andrew Και δεν τισ δίνει κανείσ..


Ναι 5,7 είναι η μπάντα μας  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μετά απο μέτρηση της εστιακής απόστασης της Andrew βάση της παραβολής της, αυτή βρέθηκε στά *32cm* σε κάθε κατεύθυνση χωρίς να χάνει !!  
> 
> Το άνοιγμα της δέσμης του feeder που πέφτει στον ανακλαστήρα είναι *150 μοίρες* στην μεγάλη διάσταση και *100 μοίρες* στην μικρή.
> ( Το πιάτο gilbertini έχει άνοιγμα 70 μοίρες. )
> 
> Άρα μία κοντή καντένα χωρίς χοάνη είναι ιδανική για την andrew. To ακριβές μήκος της θα βρεθεί με πείραμα ξεκινώντας από τα 9cm της καντένας που φτιάχνει η mikrotik και κατεβαίνοντας.


Το πιάτο gibertini έχει ακριβως 74.293 μοιρες.  :: 

Επίσης να πω ότι τα feeder χωρίς χοάνη έχουν απόδοση πολύ μικρότερη της μονάδας.

Με feeder μήκους 3λg χωρίς χοάνη κατάφερα να πετύχω την ίδια απολαβή με το feeder ngia με χοάνη ενώ όταν την αφαίρεσα από το feeder ngia είχα 5db λιγότερα.

Πόσο έχετε υπολογίσει την απόδοση των feeders χωρίς χοάνη;

----------


## nvak

Μέτρησα ακόμη μερικά offset πιάτα διαφόρων μεγεθών και βρήκα το άνοιγμα τους στις 71-72 μοίρες.
Αυριο θα μετρήσω και ένα gibertini απο διαφορετική παρτίδα.

Εγώ έκανα δοκιμή με χοάνη και χωρίς με το αλουμινιένιο μου feeder (έχει βιδωτή χοάνη  ::  ) και βρήκα διαφορά 3 db. 

Πρέπει να βγάλουμε το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας των feeder. ( με ή χωρίς χοάνη κοντό και μακρύ ) Χωρίς αυτό δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε για τα χαρακτηριστικά του πιάτου prime focus που μας κάνουν. 

Τελικά το υποψήφιο πιάτο θα είναι μάλλον των 70cm μιάς και αυτό το καλούπι μπορώ να το φτιάξω σε δικό μου τόρνο. Το θέμα είναι με πόσες μοίρες θα βλέπει το feeder.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Με feeder μήκους 3λg χωρίς χοάνη κατάφερα να πετύχω την ίδια απολαβή με το feeder ngia με χοάνη ενώ όταν την αφαίρεσα από το feeder ngia είχα 5db λιγότερα.





> Εγώ έκανα δοκιμή με χοάνη και χωρίς με το αλουμινιένιο μου feeder (έχει βιδωτή χοάνη  ) και βρήκα διαφορά 3 db.


Να διευκρινήσω ότι πριν εννούσα πως 5 db διαφορά όταν είναι πάνω σε πιάτο gibertini. Μόνο του δε το μέτρησα.  ::

----------


## orfeas

μολις παρέλαβα από Αμερική κάποιες πολύ φτηνές κεραίες HG-5822G
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/58ghz_ ... _22dbi.php
το συνολικό μήκος του feedhorn είναι 25,5cm ενώ τα επιμέρους μήκη σημειώνονται παρακάτω.
Σύμφωνα με τις δικές σας κατασκευές
(και αγνοώντας πως πρόκειται για 5.8GHz)
μπορώ να έχω μια καθώς πρέπει κεραία
βάζοντας grid από andrew ή PW24 ??

----------


## dti

Είναι αρκετά πιο κοντό αυτό το feedhorn από αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε στις Andrew ή Pacific Wireless και δεν θα εστιάζει καθόλου καλά με αυτές τις grids.

----------

